# Shimano Deore Schalthebel rastet nicht



## iHorst (22. April 2008)

Hi,
ich habe mir ein MTB mit einer bunt gemischten Ausstattung gebraucht in den USA gekauft (war dort für ein Jahr). Unter anderem ist die Schaltung teilweise mit Deore und XT/LX. Die Schalthebel sind Deore und genau da habe ich wohl auch das Problem. Der Hebel rutscht beim drücken mit dem Daumen fast immer ohne Widerstand durch und schiebt die Gänge nicht hoch. Das ganze ist rechts und links (9/3).
Kennt das jemand? Habe mal geschaut, aber nichts gefunden wo ich das einstellen könnte. Gibt es da was oder muss ich neue Schalt und Bremshebel kaufen?

Danke im voraus
Horst


----------



## Didi123 (22. April 2008)

mal zerlegen, reinigen und neu fetten/ölen, dann tut's wieder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## S-Racer (22. April 2008)

mit Öl fluten und gut ist´s.

M.


----------



## iHorst (22. April 2008)

Danke,

werde das heute gleich mal ausprobieren. Hätte da an Schrauben, gedacht die nachgezogen werden müssen oder abgenutzte Mitnehmer.

Gruß
Horst


----------



## iHorst (22. April 2008)

Hi,
habe das komplette Teil gut geölt. Leider keine oder nur sehr geringe Verbesserung. Ist da irgendwas einzustellen?

Danke und Gruß
Horst


----------



## Perfectdark (22. April 2008)

Bei mir hat Öl auch nichts gebracht, aber eine Runde WD40 hats wieder zum Laufen gebracht


----------



## iHorst (22. April 2008)

Dann werde ich das jetzt mal machen - wenn dadurch auch das schöne Fett wieder weg gespült wird...

Gruß


----------



## iHorst (22. April 2008)

soooo

Die Wunderwaffe WD 40 hat geholfen.

Danke - hätte beinahe neue gekauft.

Gruß


----------



## Graf Kroko (23. April 2008)

Äh, ich würde etwas vorsichtig damit sein. Das Fett in den Schalthebeln hat schon einen Sinn. Mit WD 40 und ähnlichen Kriechölen spülst du entweder das Fett raus oder "vernichtest" es. Dadurch hast du kurze Zeit eine knackige Schaltung und danach keine Funktion mehr, weil die Mechanik ohne Fett deutlich schneller verschließt.

Richtig wäre: Schalthebel komplett demontieren, reinigen (das alte Fett komplett entfernen) und dann das ganze ordentlich gefettet wieder zusammenbauen).

So habe ich es mit meinen LX Shiftern gemacht, danach war wieder Ruhe.

Just my 2 ct. Olli


----------

